# Dealing with Calcific Tendonitis - any advice?



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

After ~2 years of increasing shoulder pain, to a point that I always have a level of pain (can't sleep on the effected side, and have pretty serious pain at the extremities of movement, increased pain after cycling) I was just diagnosed with Calcific Tendonitis of the right shoulder (via an MRI scan). Thankfully there is no rupture and no rotator cuff damage, with the doctor recommending physiotherapy every few weeks and ongoing pain killers and anti-inflammatory tablets until the pain resolves (he mentioned ~5 years!!). The Doctor said that they'll take another look in 6 months to see if there is improvement, and change treatment as necessary. 

I have 3 small kids, so pain and limited movement is not ideal. I ride ~100 miles per week, usually 70 miles commuting (with a backpack), with 30 miles of single track/trails family permitting at the weekend. 

I really don't want to be taking Diclofenac for the next few years, so was wondering if anyone else has the condition, and if they have found ways to cope with the pain and carry on riding.

Any help or info appreciated!


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

oh yeah...been there, done that. I did a competitive paddling sport for years and it came back to bite me several years ago. Big obvious calcium deposit in the supraspinatus tendon on a plain xray. Honestly some of the worst pain I have ever had when that puppy flared up. Have they offered you a steroid injection? I did PT, nonsteroidal antiinflammatories, etcetc all for naught...within an hour of getting the steroid injection I knew there was an improvement. 1-2 weeks later I was good to go.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Julie - thank you very much indeed for the reply and info! The specialist mentioned a steroid injection at the start, but my local doctor recommended going down the route of PT, anti-inflammatories etc that really haven't helped. I have had to change doctor's recently as the local one said straight out that 'I don't understand shoulders at all, so have no idea how to treat you long term', which I didn't find hugely confidence building.

Going for a second opinion next week, so I'll definitely ask about the injection - its great to hear from a personal experience that this can help!

Thanks once again, 

Best, 

Marc


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Not sure if this would apply in your case but i just started using TB-500 and BPC 157 for a shoulder issue. I've started seeing some improvement over the last week.


----------

